# NEW PRECISION POWER PPI PDX-10K



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Is this the rebirth of PPI??? Already on ebay  


PRECISION POWER NEW PPI PDX-10K AMP 10000 RMS AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 110462408133 end time Dec-25-09 16:38:42 PST)


Class D Topology

RMS Power Output at 2 Ohms: 3,700 Watts

RMS Power Output at 1 Ohms: 6,100 Watts

RMS Power Output at 0.5 Ohms: 10,000 Watts
Power Output 20,000 Watts Max Power

S/N 87 dB at 12kW @ 1 Ohm

All "N" Channel MOSFET TO218 Transistors

Unregulated Power Supply

160 Volt Rails +/- for INSANE Amounts of Power

Capacitance Voltage 200V

Monster SOlid Copper Buss Bars to Pass > 800 Amps of Current

Idle Current Draw 6 Amps

Dual Monoblock Internally Bridged

Maximum Current Draw >1200 amps

Digitally Controlled Module for Damping Factor >1000 @ 100Hz

Short Circuit Speaker Protection

Thermal Protection

Optimized for a 16 Volt DC Power Supply

Totally Separated PWM Circuit to Eliminate Noise

Unique Protection Sensing Circuit for Maximum Power

2.5mm Thick PCB Board (57% thicker than normal 1.6mm)

Over 40 Pounds

Comes with Plexiglass & Metal Bottoms

Remote Bass Control Included

Dimensions: 12 5/8" W x 2 3/4" T x 23 1/4" L 
Subsonic Filter 15-50Hz @ 24dB per Octave

Low Pass Crossover 35-250Hz @ 24dB per Octave

Bass Boost 40-120Hz, 0-18dB

(4) 1/0 Gauge Power Input Terminals

(4) 1/0 Gauge Ground Input Terminals

(2) 8 Gauge Remote Turn-On Terminals

(4) 8 Gauge Speaker Output Terminals

The PDX-10K Performs Best with a 16 volt Power Source. Precision Power recommends using a minimum 14.4 volt power source.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It is my understanding this is NOT one of the new pieces that will be debuted at the upcoming CES. I have heard of the PDX-10K in the link but, was told it was available mostly to dealers and certain consumers with the right connections. The new stuff will have very familiar names and nothing that even approaches the claimed output of this beast. 
The specs of this thing are scary.
"Maximum Current Draw >1200 amps" Good grief!!!


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Gutz remind me of another amp. Just can't put my finger on it?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

PPI_GUY said:


> It is my understanding this is NOT one of the new pieces that will be debuted at the upcoming CES. I have heard of the PDX-10K in the link but, was told it was available mostly to dealers and certain consumers with the right connections. The new stuff will have very familiar names and nothing that even approaches the claimed output of this beast.
> The specs of this thing are scary.
> "Maximum Current Draw >1200 amps" Good grief!!!




I wonder who's gonna come back from the dead swinging............... PPI or Phoenix Gold??




.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

What i wanna know is why it needs 2 (8) gauge remote turn on terminals??


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Austin said:


> What i wanna know is why it needs 2 (8) gauge remote turn on terminals??


There are two power inputs... perhaps there is one remote terminal for each power input. Like two mono amps in one housing? I don't know...


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like a Soundstream XXX. Korean made nonetheless.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow. I love the look. However 10kw is a tad overkill for me.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

very interesting....so whats the word on the new PPi anyone have info? still a directed company? also what the deal wit phoenix gold?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

jel847 said:


> very interesting....so whats the word on the new PPi anyone have info? still a directed company? also what the deal wit phoenix gold?


PPI is now owned by Epsilon. They are the same company that owns SoundStream. No info on PG.
The new PPI will debut at CES but, we might see what they look like earlier than that. New amps, subs and components are on the way. 
As a PPI fan, I am excited but, cautiously so. I would like to see PPI become a player again but, for the same reasons they were important before. Quality and performance. Guess we will see.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

jel847 said:


> very interesting....so whats the word on the new PPi anyone have info? still a directed company? also what the deal wit phoenix gold?


Pictures of new PG amp & speakers at the link below.
Phoenix Gold Phorum // View topic - Sneak Peek





.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

PPI_GUY said:


> PPI is now owned by Epsilon. They are the same company that owns SoundStream. No info on PG.
> The new PPI will debut at CES but, we might see what they look like earlier than that. New amps, subs and components are on the way.
> As a PPI fan, I am excited but, cautiously so. I would like to see PPI become a player again but, for the same reasons they were important before. Quality and performance. Guess we will see.


very very interesting and exciting... so will grizz archer have anything to do with the ppi line?


----------



## ashlar (Dec 4, 2008)

PPI_GUY said:


> As a PPI fan, I am excited but, cautiously so. I would like to see PPI become a player again but, for the same reasons they were important before. Quality and performance. Guess we will see.


Everything you liked about PPI of old, went to JL Audio and are now designing amps for them.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

PPI_GUY said:


> It is my understanding this is NOT one of the new pieces that will be debuted at the upcoming CES. I have heard of the PDX-10K in the link but, was told it was available mostly to dealers and certain consumers with the right connections. The new stuff will have very familiar names and nothing that even approaches the claimed output of this beast.
> The specs of this thing are scary.
> "Maximum Current Draw >1200 amps" Good grief!!!


So it's not even out yet, but it's already on eBay? :surprised:


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> So it's not even out yet, but it's already on eBay? :surprised:


NO.. go read the second post in this thread!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jel847 said:


> NO.. go read the second post in this thread!


I read that... smells like an unauthorized sale


----------



## dave_damage (Jul 9, 2008)

dvsadvocate said:


> Looks like a Soundstream XXX. Korean made nonetheless.



This was going to be a Soundstream 12k. Cactus Sounds also uses this board. It is made in China.

If anyone wants one hit me up. $1,600 shipped.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

orangelss said:


> Gutz remind me of another amp. Just can't put my finger on it?


Possibly a TREO?... I haven't seen guts exactly like it though.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I wonder if Woofers Etc. really has this beast in their possession or if it will be yet another bait and switch job by them?


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

dave_damage said:


> This was going to be a Soundstream 12k. Cactus Sounds also uses this board. It is made in China.
> 
> If anyone wants one hit me up. $1,600 shipped.


I stand corrected! Yes it came from China.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, enough speculation. For starters, I am building a Precision power based vehicle and this started as a DEI project. PPI was bought out and yes by the same company that owns Soundstream so I have been in frequent contact with them. Also, Grizz Archer is a engineer for Soundstream and has told me quite a bit about the new products. His exact words were Precision Power is going back to the old school and the quality that PPI started with. He told me quite a bit about several subs and I will give you a hint that one series has traits of the CV stroker for mechanical purposes with excellent specs. They will be producing subs that are capable of running ported this time as well as sealed. Also, if you look at this amp (PDX) and compare it closley to many of the orion amps, you will see many Orion traits/DEI. I am going to try to get more info on it as I have heard nothing about this amp before.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

By the way, if anyone is intereasted check out the Precision Power Yukon build on the you tube link . Or pic albums on ROE (realmofexcursion.com) member name SPL185. 185 one day I hope lol. Running the DEI equipment but working towards the new stuff. Or come see us at the PPI both at the IASCA Daytona FL Spring Break Nationals


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm holding out for the 100,000 watt amps to arrive, featuring totally square wave outputs, made by homeless Mongolian robot goats, for $5a pop. They'll be really awesome with the new wave of 12" subs, featuring 11" wide surrounds, 1" cone area, and an xmax of 20 foot.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

k-ink said:


> I'm holding out for the 100,000 watt amps to arrive, featuring totally square wave outputs, made by homeless Mongolian robot goats, for $5a pop. They'll be really awesome with the new wave of 12" subs, featuring 11" wide surrounds, 1" cone area, and an xmax of 20 foot.


There was a back page in Car Stereo Review back in the 98-2000 era, where they talked about the 'future of car audio', and it went something like that. Where every year, either amps would double in power, or subwoofers would come out with bold new claims about "cleaning your clock" or other such humorous quips. Sadly, they weren't too far off.

-Cliff


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

We are now only about 3 weeks away from CES and hopefully the new PPI stuff will live up to expectations. As I have said before, I remain cautiously optimistic. 
I too have traded some emails with Grizz Archer and he does seem very enthusiastic about the new PPI lines. Should be interesting to say the least.
They appear to have all interests covered...beginner level, SQ level and SPL with each getting it's own line of amps and subs.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

TeamLorett said:


> ...Also, Grizz Archer is a engineer for Soundstream and has told me quite a bit about the new products. His exact words were Precision Power is going back to the old school and the quality that PPI started with.


 I think all would like to get back to the glory days but how much effort does it take to get quality up to snuff? With amps being made inhouse one has more control. However, with an automated proccess one can dial in a certain level of quality...but with the plant being in Asia who knows what is possible.

So if they plan to return to a quality design and step it up with a quality build then anything is possible. But some of the old made in the USA diehards may never return....they will just keep shopping for used gear.

Myself....I will be watching Phoenix Gold.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^Precisely the reason, I am watching closely to see if all this is merely an attempt to capitalize on the name's rich legacy or if this is possibly something more.
Those who know PPI well are aware that much of it's reputation before the greatly revered Art series was based on it's competition success with the Pro Mos series. Those amps were high current designs and we all know h/c has fallen out of favor with the widespread use of class D. I specifically asked Grizz Archer about a series of "Pro" amps and he stated that he would have loved to do a high current series but, that there just wasn't a market for them. It's hard to argue that point. 
He did state that the new Sedona series would be on par with the current entry level Soundstream stuff in quality and specs.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

PPI_GUY said:


> ... but, that there just wasn't a market for them. It's hard to argue that point.


Yeah, you have to look at what is left of the market. How many out there are willing to pay big money for an amp? No "MADE IN THE USA" options available. You have to find a balance in your product that suites the current marketplace. Put out something that the "high end" guys will buy as well as someting the current midline consumer will want to save up to buy. With gold, metal, aluminum, production, shipping, etc cost up, no way in hell do we expect to see a return of the MS line in 2010!










But, give us something that: 1)Sounds good, 2)is powerful yet efficient, 3)exudes quality, 4)Looks classy and modern yet classic, 5) is priced right... and then only then can they attempt to gain some market share and bring back the fans of old as well as their kids...the current generation.

Myself, I never ran PG or SS but always wanted to. I could always find some used stuff but it would be cool if there was a nice new product available. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## orion (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone have access to an owners manual for the Precision power 2350DM amplifier?Thanks.


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

WLDock said:


> I think all would like to get back to the glory days but how much effort does it take to get quality up to snuff? With amps being made inhouse one has more control. However, with an automated proccess one can dial in a certain level of quality...but with the plant being in Asia who knows what is possible.
> 
> So if they plan to return to a quality design and step it up with a quality build then anything is possible. But some of the old made in the USA diehards may never return....they will just keep shopping for used gear.
> 
> Myself....I will be watching Phoenix Gold.


Trust me I know. I am one of the diehards that has bought a lot of old USA PPI, PG,Orion, zapco,ADS etc. Most of it was just to hold on to the past and to preserve a few legends. I wish the quality could return but it does cost too much. All I can say is I would love too see all the original icons go back to what they were. I miss those days!


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

orion said:


> Does anyone have access to an owners manual for the Precision power 2350DM amplifier?Thanks.


What do you need to know


----------



## TeamLorett (Dec 25, 2009)

PPI_GUY said:


> We are now only about 3 weeks away from CES and hopefully the new PPI stuff will live up to expectations. As I have said before, I remain cautiously optimistic.
> I too have traded some emails with Grizz Archer and he does seem very enthusiastic about the new PPI lines. Should be interesting to say the least.
> They appear to have all interests covered...beginner level, SQ level and SPL with each getting it's own line of amps and subs.


I spoke with him by phone and he told me a lot but I am not sure what he wanted kept in confidence so I have to bite my tongue till CES. I have never met Grizz in person but will be at the both with him at the Spring break nationals where we will meet in person for the first time. When we spoke, he sounded very true to the words I repeated in the previous post. One thing that dissapointed me was that they will not be producing 10" subs as the market is not very good for us SQ guys. I am a overall person. I like 10"s because they still produce excellent SPL but the moving mass provides a cleaner reproduction through all the frequencies. I want the best of both worlds. I may start on a second truck with the new PPI equipment consisting of 24 12"s if I can work something out with them. For now, I will finish my original project even though my contract is null and void due to the buyout.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have afew pics posted in my albums @ rezdawgaudio72 try to post more but that's what I could post,also afew in the ampguts section,this thing is a monster,you don't realize how big it is until you see the package it is shipped in,then try to pick it up,45lbs of pure power,shops around here can't even begin to try and think about wiring up one of these,I'm way behind in setting this up,my dad passed way,put stuff on hold, so ready to get things rolling again,if you guys want more pics pm me I can send you some,thanks.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

orion said:


> Does anyone have access to an owners manual for the Precision power 2350DM amplifier?Thanks.


http://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Amplifier Manuals/Precision_Power_2350M Amplifier.pdf

They have been updating the website so be patient.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

TeamLorett said:


> I spoke with him by phone and he told me a lot but I am not sure what he wanted kept in confidence so I have to bite my tongue till CES. I have never met Grizz in person but will be at the both with him at the Spring break nationals where we will meet in person for the first time. When we spoke, he sounded very true to the words I repeated in the previous post. One thing that dissapointed me was that they will not be producing 10" subs as the market is not very good for us SQ guys. I am a overall person. I like 10"s because they still produce excellent SPL but the moving mass provides a cleaner reproduction through all the frequencies. I want the best of both worlds. I may start on a second truck with the new PPI equipment consisting of 24 12"s if I can work something out with them. For now, I will finish my original project even though my contract is null and void due to the buyout.


I have seen your work as well, Know the guys at PPI, and am also looking forward to seeing more. I will attend CES, But I know that the last few I have been to are nothing like the old days. 

Also dont feel bad - There are a few on here who know who I am and what I do, so I too am hush about some things lol. 

Anyways hopefully I will get to meet you as well some day.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

jel847 said:


> very very interesting and exciting... so will grizz archer have anything to do with the ppi line?


Yup!


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

I would just like to be able to recone my ppi pro 104


----------

